# 見積仕様書



## SEA91

Hello, what would be the correct translation for 見積仕様書?
I have never heard of Estimation specification before.
Would the correct translation be Estimation and Specification?


----------



## karlalou

A dictionary says 見積仕様書 is quotation specifications or estimated product specifications.


----------



## mikoinrp

There are two translation examples such as 
estimate specification(s)
specification estimate

See below site
http://ejje.weblio.jp/content/見積仕様書


----------



## frequency

That's just an estimate. 見積書. See 1.1 http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/estimate
仕様 is just always redundant. Why an estimate (or estimation) has its spec? Or if each spec has estimation of the price? If so, that's an estimate.


----------



## mikoinrp

見積仕様書というのは実務で実際に使われているもので、これを単に翻訳の知識だけで翻訳しようというのは乱暴です。

見積仕様書は見積書よりもむしろ仕様書に近く、仕様書に見積もりも併せて記載されているという体裁の物、あるいは相手方の出した見積に合わせて作成した仕様書を言うようです。


----------



## mikoinrp

前のコメントではまだ考えが煮詰まらないまま書いてしまいましたが

見積仕様書はどうやら仕様書そのもののようです。
既に存在する物（建物とか機械とか）の仕様を記載したものが普通の仕様書
これから作成ないし建築する機械や建物の仕様を記載したものが見積仕様書

になるようです。従って直訳的にはprospective specification になるでしょうが、特許関係ですでにspecification estimate という言葉が使われているのですから、それに従うのが良いでしょう。


----------



## frequency

見積（お金のこと）なのに仕様書と加えてあったり、仕様書のくせに見積と加えてあることが多いのです。後者では、「この文書にある仕様は大体のうちらの見積もりです」という意味で書いてある場合が多いです。
なお、specifications と estimate（お金のこと）は通常ひとつの文書に共存しません。
問題は、見積書（お金のこと）なのか仕様書なのか、どっちかです。彼女(SEA)が手掛けているのが見積書なのか仕様書なのか、それが問題です。
SEA, check your document is an estimate or a spec sheet/instructions.
As far as I read you another thread, it seems a spec sheet or instruction. Are there two document, or one: an estimate and a spec sheet?
If your questions are from one document, its title says 'estimate', but it says that it's going to explain about jobs in the installation. The writer wants to say about the specs/instructions that he (his firm) _estimated_, the title would be 'Specifications (we _estimated_)'. But it's weird, isn't it? So we'll have to select the title according to the details in it.


----------



## mikoinrp

「見積（お金のこと）なのに仕様書と加えてあったり、仕様書のくせに見積と加えてあることが多いのです。後者では、「この文書にある仕様は大体のうちらの見積もりです」という意味で書いてある場合が多いです。」

そういうことがあるかどうかは知りませんが、見積仕様書というのは実務では私が上に述べた意味で使っているようです。「見積仕様書」で検索すれば、そのことが良くわかります。
従って見積仕様書が「見積書なのか仕様書なのか、それが問題です」というのは正しい言い方ではありません。見積仕様書は見積書ではなく仕様書なのです。

http://oshiete.goo.ne.jp/qa/8796058.html
上記は教えてgooに見積仕様書の書き方を質問したのに対して回答した人が「「見積仕様書」ですか？　それとも「見積書」ですか？」と聞いています。これに対して質問者が「もちろん仕様書です」と答えています。つまり実務では見積仕様書は見積書ではなく仕様書なのです。


----------



## frequency

だから中身が仕様書や説明書ならそうだ、と言っているわけで、彼女の資料がそれならそれですよ。見積仕様書とは「見積もった仕様書です」のひらがなの部分が消えたものの場合が多いんですと。
見積仕様書と書いてあって中身がお金のことなら見積書です（これもよくあることです・ついつい間違えたんでしょう）。企業さんの場合、こういうのを書く人はプロじゃないからこういうミスが多いんです。

SEA, don't forget to tell us what kind of documet you're working on!


----------



## mikoinrp

To SEA91

You can see many actual 見積仕様書 by searching "見積仕様書."
There is no monetary estimation there.
Because monetary estimation is shown by the counterpart and 見積仕様書 is prepared within the shown budget.


----------



## frequency

Good. I'm sure 見積 confused you. Both of 見積 and estimate generally mean the descriptions relating to money.
Your document isn't so at all: it's just 'the specification we estimated'.
Quotation (specification) is still a document about money. (2)
Yours is very similar to this one: http://www.slideshare.net/JohnKeys/website-specification-template-v2-feb-09
This says 'Website Specification Document'. It's very good―I recommend you 'Installation Specification Document'.


SEA, it is very very usual that money things cannot be written together with specs in one document.
It's _tooo_ risky you know. Firms don't like that way
First of all why do servicepersons who work on that installation have 'an estimate'? So avoid writing estimate or estimated on the cover, because that causes misunderstanding.


----------



## mikoinrp

金型を英語でmold または die と言いますが、mold は鋳型成型に使う金型で金型内部の空間の形を利用して製品を作るものです。他方die はプレス成型のように金型の面を利用して製品を作る金型のことを言います。どちらも日本語では「金型」と言うのですが、英語では使い分けているわけです。

見積仕様書は、これから作るものについての仕様書で、既に存在する物についての仕様書とは区別する意味で見積仕様書と言うようです。ちょうど上に述べた金型についての例とは逆に、英語では区別せずにどちらもspecifications と言っているのに日本語では区別しているのです。

従って見積仕様書の英訳は単にspecifications でいいのかも知れませんし、直訳的にprospective specifications でもいいでしょう。しかし、特許関係の翻訳例があるのですから（それが別に公的な権威のあるものではないとしても）、それに従うのが良いだろうと私は思います。つまり私はspecifications estimate を推奨します。

なお、estimated specificationsという言い方をしている例がありました。
http://www.ppc.dk/datasheets/Filter/ULP4-383MHz.pdf

翻訳家が良く参考に使うproz.comにQuation specification(s)という回答例がありました。
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/japanese_to_english/engineering_industrial/4388446-御見積仕書.html
しかしその質問には下記のような説明が付加されており、これは私に言わせれば「見積仕様書」の誤解です。
『内容的には見積用の製品技術仕様書らしいです。』
見積仕様書は見積のための仕様書ではなく、提示された金額に応じて考え得る仕様を記載した書面です。

見積用の仕様書と言うことなら、estimate specifications という言葉があり、下記のサイトで見ることができます。
http://finzi.psych.upenn.edu/library/planor/html/planor.model.html
http://www.vergokan.com/web/en/downloads/12/estimate-specifications
http://lumber-town.com/wp-content/uploads/Estimate-Specifications-2.pdf


----------



## frequency

mikoinrp said:


> つまり私はspecifications estimate を推奨します。


それではこれを画像でぐぐってくれませんか。リンク貼りましょうか？


----------



## SEA91

mikoinrp said:


> 金型を英語でmold または die と言いますが、mold は鋳型成型に使う金型で金型内部の空間の形を利用して製品を作るものです。他方die はプレス成型のように金型の面を利用して製品を作る金型のことを言います。どちらも日本語では「金型」と言うのですが、英語では使い分けているわけです。
> 
> 見積仕様書は、これから作るものについての仕様書で、既に存在する物についての仕様書とは区別する意味で見積仕様書と言うようです。ちょうど上に述べた金型についての例とは逆に、英語では区別せずにどちらもspecifications と言っているのに日本語では区別しているのです。
> 
> 従って見積仕様書の英訳は単にspecifications でいいのかも知れませんし、直訳的にprospective specifications でもいいでしょう。しかし、特許関係の翻訳例があるのですから（それが別に公的な権威のあるものではないとしても）、それに従うのが良いだろうと私は思います。つまり私はspecifications estimate を推奨します。
> 
> なお、estimated specificationsという言い方をしている例がありました。
> http://www.ppc.dk/datasheets/Filter/ULP4-383MHz.pdf
> 
> 翻訳家が良く参考に使うproz.comにQuation specification(s)という回答例がありました。
> http://www.proz.com/kudoz/japanese_to_english/engineering_industrial/4388446-御見積仕書.html
> しかしその質問には下記のような説明が付加されており、これは私に言わせれば「見積仕様書」の誤解です。
> 『内容的には見積用の製品技術仕様書らしいです。』
> 見積仕様書は見積のための仕様書ではなく、提示された金額に応じて考え得る仕様を記載した書面です。
> 
> 見積用の仕様書と言うことなら、estimate specifications という言葉があり、下記のサイトで見ることができます。
> http://finzi.psych.upenn.edu/library/planor/html/planor.model.html
> http://www.vergokan.com/web/en/downloads/12/estimate-specifications
> http://lumber-town.com/wp-content/uploads/Estimate-Specifications-2.pdf



Thank you for the links。Based on your research, estimate specifications would be the closest one to the document I am translating but it still sounds that it is not quite right. Does estimate always involve money? It can be estimation of something else like voltage, pressure, etc, can't it? If so, can I say estimate and specifications?


----------



## frequency

SEA, those estimated voltages, pressures, and measurements are described one specification document
So you need not say 'estimated' especially in it and in the title.


----------



## karlalou

SEA91 said:


> Thank you for the links。Based on your research, estimate specifications would be the closest one to the document I am translating but it still sounds that it is not quite right. Does estimate always involve money? It can be estimation of something else like voltage, pressure, etc, can't it? If so, can I say estimate and specifications?


Your question is almost about English, but well, it's basically specifications which is just an estimate in that stage, so that's why it's estimated specifications. And when the deal is finished, the specifications might be called the actual specifications (I made up the term hoping you understand).


----------

